# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Tại sao phải tách vòng tròn hoàn chỉnh thành nhiều cung tròn khi gia công cnc??

## sonytin

Em gặp một vấn đề là khi em chuyển một vòng tròn hoàn chỉnh sang g code thì có hai trường hợp:
- chương trình cam 1: trong mã g code có lệnh g03 của một vòng tròn hoàn chỉnh thì chương trình cnc không thực hiện, trong mô phỏng gia công bỏ qua vòng tròn.
- chương trình cam 2: trong mã g code chia vòng tròn thành nhiều cung tròn và có tương ứng lệnh g03 cho các cung tròn thì chương trình cnc chạy được.
Em tìm trên mạng thì được 2 thông tin:




> Why would you separate a circle into multiple arcs? Not just draw a full circle?
> 
> This comes from a problem of how the arc are defined in G-codes. In radius mode R, solving the path for a complete circle or semi-circle will cause severe numerical round-off problems that are unavoidable. This can lead to an error in the tool path. In fact, NIST guidelines state only use R mode for arc angles from 0- 165 and 195-345 degrees. Some CNC manufacturers actually don't allow users to draw a complete circle to avoid this problem altogether, limiting users to either a maximum 90 or 180 degree arc motions only. It is good practice to separate all of your arc motions into 90 or 180 degree motions. However, incremental arc mode I,J does not have this problem, but it's still good practice to separate your arcs.
> Defining the Center Via the Radius Using "R"
> 
> We can also define the center just by specifying the radius of the circle. In this case, our circle has a radius of 2, so the g-code might be simply:
> 
>     G02
> 
> ...


nội dung đại ý nói lý do tại sao phải tách thành nhiều cung tròng nhưng mình không hiểu được do mình là dân mới vào nghề. Xin được anh em co kinh nghiệm chỉ giáo, cám ơn anh em trước.

----------


## Nam CNC

chương trình điều khiển máy cnc là chương trình gì ? mach3 hay cái nào khác ? xem cái chương trình đó có hỗ trợ G02 hay G03 đã.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Do bộ post của chương trình cam nó không tự tin rằng nó start à start và end tại cùng 1 điểm.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Có 1 số đk cũ chỉ nội suy theo vecto tam cung, ko hỗ trợ chạy r nên nếu chạy vòng tròn toàn phần thì bị bỏ qua hoặc lỗi còn nếu dùng vecto thì ko đủ điều kiện để xác định đường tròn khi start= end

----------

